# Some good news at last :)



## Redkite (Dec 3, 2015)

Just had a call from my son's DSN to say he's been granted full time sensor funding.  We have been asking for this for years, especially with the kidney issues he has, which need his diabetes control to be as tight as possible.  This will be a great help to us - up to now I've been buying them for him whenever I can.  Now I just hope his skin can cope with continuous use, because he's only got a couple of sites


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2015)

Excellent news Redkite!  Something that ought to reinforce @pottersusan 's case for funding, given the extra difficulties she faces


----------



## Redkite (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes I hope so.  It's so frustrating to be told in clinic (or by renal consultant) that you need to be getting Hba1c of X and as little variation as possible in BG, and then not getting the tools to do so.  We've been fobbed off for so long that I still can't quite believe it!


----------



## Flower (Dec 3, 2015)

That's great to hear Redkite


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 3, 2015)

Pleased for you & son. I cant think how my parents put up with me & the things I got up to. Good


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2015)

Can you stick a CGM sensor in more places though - eg upper arm?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 3, 2015)

It's great news Redkite, I'm glad they finally listened.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 3, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Can you stick a CGM sensor in more places though - eg upper arm?



I certainly could, but he can't.  We've checked on numerous occasions in clinic and the poor lad has been pinched and prodded.  He hasn't got a scrap of fat anywhere, just skin and muscle.  So only the butt can be used unfortunately.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 3, 2015)

Brilliant news, and about time


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 4, 2015)

That's brilliant news Redkite!  About time too by the sound of it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 4, 2015)

Fantastic news Redkite.


----------



## Cleo (Dec 5, 2015)

great news red kite x


----------



## Bloden (Dec 8, 2015)

Congratulations! Must be a huge relief.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 8, 2015)

You must be so relieved. Let's put out the flags.  I suspect this is the best Christmas present you and he could have. His situation puts mine into perspective.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2015)

It's wonderful news Redkite, and long overdue.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------

